# 2-3 Day Charter?



## cjmcfall (May 30, 2007)

My wife and I are planning a trip to an undetermined warm destination this January. We are thinking Belize, Costa Rica, etc. We don't actually care where. 

Maybe you can help us make a decision. Does anyone know of a charter company who will rent us a boat for 2-3 nights? We don't want to spend the entire week on the boat, but do want to sail some. 

Any suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

what you are lookiing for is possible. i have a lagoon 440 in puerto rico with the cheapest flights to all of the caribbean, no passports needed, and warm temperatures.


----------

